# what i needed



## mjrizon (May 2, 2006)

Im at the end of my junior year of high school right now. I almost decided not to play football my senior year because I didnt think my mind could handle it since I'm experiencing this dp/dr stuff but my was I wrong. It has actually helped a GREAT deal in helping me recover.

Now football is the one thing that I will always love. Maybe football is my savior to this thing. I've been thinking about it less and less lately, feeling more like myself  I can just express myself around my friends, instead of thinking about what I say to them.

Now I do feel dp/dr when I'm alone for extended periods of time and it just gets annoying but football has given me the glimmer of hope I so desperately needed.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Couldn't be happier for you. I think it says alot about the focasing
outward concept. And it is that glimmer of hope that we all need
to be able to see. It keeps the dark moments from being so dark.

Here's to more good things to come for you.

terri*


----------



## the-hedgehog (Apr 28, 2006)

yes dude, you feel the DR DP whenever you have time to think about the DR

but in reality, when you are playing football, you aren't more protected from DP or DR, you're just not thinking about it, its not making you worry or anything, and you can perform really well on the field

thats why whenever you do feel DP'd or DR'd, just think it isn't any worse than usual, its just that I am bored enough to think about it, and I'm giving it attention
so lets just forget about it and be stronger

thats why I wish you good look for football, its more necesary than wishing you good look for recovering, because we all are fine, we are stronger than those feelings, the way to heal is to forget about it all, and realize its not dangerous, and I am able to live just like before I had it

good luck man


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

the-hedgehog said:


> but in reality, when you are playing football, you aren't more protected from DP or DR, you're just not thinking about it


I disagree. DP is a construct of the human mind...I believe that when you don't think about DP, not only does it go away...but DP is something that doesn't exist in the first place.

It isn't something that you merely ignore, because it isn't there in the first place. DP is something that you create and feed through your anxiety and attention.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

"DP is something that you create and feed through your anxiety and attention."

I totally agree, in fact I know that it began like that, as I kid I remember spacing out looking at objects, not DP out, just "lost in translation" while thinking about other stuff, which I remember I did a LOT of that, thinking of abstract stuff instead of normal objective reality stuff. I bet that tooked its toll.

My recovery is doing very fine and one of the guiding principles of it is "Diversity"; diversify, do more stuff, think about something you don't know and do it, learn a new field, read about your heroes, find a new hero, go out and interact, go to parties, events, create events, and most importantly; start thinking a LOT about the things in life that matter.

I went through a lot of changes, and I will keep making the further.

Welcome change. Welcome the future.


----------



## Hitmewithyourrhythmstick (Feb 2, 2006)

You obviously don't have chronic dp/ds Vargas. Otherwise you wouldn't be saying what you are saying. I had one panic attack. ONE. And when I came round, my whole world was completely different. COMPLETELY. That was two years ago. Since then nothing has changed.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

People that suffer from panic attacks usually generate a "Fear of Fear" after their first major attack, resulting in symptoms such as DP.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

It isn't chronic, no. It's pretty much gone, which is why I spend my time in the recovery section. I know what it's like to have your world turned upside down, I've felt it...I've recovered and now see the full spectrum of DP, from onset to recovery. Now that I've done that I can look back at what I was feeling and realize what it really was. It's hard to be positive when going through it, which is why many people wallow in their own misery, which worsens the DP in the first place. A positive outlook is key to recovery; it has been shown countless times how powerful our minds are, like with the placebo effect, and I've got no doubt that if anxiety contributes to DP, then a positive, healthy outlook can help or cure you.

Have you ever stopped to consider that everything is exactly the way it was, but that you just don't trust yourself?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

I agree with you totally, Vargas, which is why I am preaching psychotherapy for the folks here who have no one to talk to in person.

So-called "DP" is a normal part of life -- it's the focusing on it that is a problem.

When I get extremely tired, I get that weird sense, but it's NORMAL, guys.

Haven't we all sung this in our childhood?

Row, row, row your boat
Gently down the stream
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily
Life is but a dream

Didn't you wonder what it meant when you were a kid? Do you know now?


----------

